# One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kronos Quartet
One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley

Release Date June 16, 2015
Duration04:45:05
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition


----------

